
Show HN: Docker Build Volumes - thewanisdown
https://github.com/moby/buildkit/blob/master/frontend/dockerfile/docs/experimental.md
======
thewanisdown
I know this isn't new information, but lately I've seen a lot of people here
lamenting the lack of Build Volume support in Docker, when it's been supported
since Feb 2019 (albeit "experimentally").

Hopefully this can help a few of you speed up your build pipelines.

